# Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have got my ACS skill assessment result today, but one year relevant experience of one of my companies I have worked for is not considered. Comments mentioned as below for this company.

"Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation" 


I have applied for code 261313 (Software Engineer). 4 Companies I have mentioned 3 are accepted and one company its not assessed. All the roles for this company is almost same as other company. Same documents I have submitted for this company too. No clue what is the issue. Please help and suggest soon.

Thanks
Appu


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

If it is the same documents for this company as the others, then look closely at the reference document that you provided for this company. Was it a statutory declaration?
- Has the author made it clear about his position in the organization (i.e. he is either a supervisor or a colleague, but not a junior) in relation to the position that you held there.
- Has he provided his designation and date of joining at that company, and whether he is still employed there, or if not, then the date when he quit.
- Has he provided his contact details?
- Are dates clearly mentioned- your start and end date there, his start date (and end date if applicable).
- Are the roles and responsibilities mentioned in it very generic?
- Does the document clarify that the said employment was "full time"?


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Sir,

Thanks for your concern. All the data you asked is accurate in fact, they accepted for other 2 companies same documents. The one which they have not assessed is the parent company of some client company. Client company is assessed but not parent company. Not sure why..please suggest next steps. Can I send an email attaching all docs again. or any suggestion please.


Regards,
Appu


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Not sure about what can be done next. I think there is a provision to appeal to ACS via a "Review Application".


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes. Thanks, but I will have to pay additional 375 dollars and even without knowing the reason why it has not been assessed. I think no other option.

Thanks
Appu


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Then first maybe try writing them an email back to the same address where you got your report from, or to [email protected] and ask for an explanation.


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok sure. Thanks.

regards,
Appu


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

*ACS cleared what is next step?*

Dear Friends,

I have got my ACS result and its positive. Thanks for all your suggestions and guidance. I score total 55 points with IELTS 6.5 score. What is the next step for me?

Can I go for state sponsorship? if yes what is the next step?
Can I wait till I get my IELTS band 7 and then apply under 189?
I have been assessed for the Software Engineer (261313)

Please suggest.

Regards
Appu


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats Appu on the positive outcome. What did you do? Please explain.

With 55 points, it is only state sponsorship (190) that you can opt for, and states are choosy when it comes to inviting ICT professionals (from what I've heard so far). In fact, don't even try for VIC sponsorship.

If you can quickly do the PTE-A and score 7+ then you should have 65 points well in time for the 24-April round and most probably an invite too. Do try for that. PTE-A because test dates are available within a weeks time and results are out pretty soon (as opposed to IELTS where there is a long wait to get a test date and 13 days to get the result). The point being, if you try with IELTS, then occupation ceilings for 2613 would have reached by the time you get your results.

All the best.



appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my ACS result and its positive. Thanks for all your suggestions and guidance. I score total 55 points with IELTS 6.5 score. What is the next step for me?
> 
> ...


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Hi*

Dear Friend,

Thanks for your quick concern. After my one experience got not assessed I wrote an email to ACS in detail explaining about the experience actually they got confused with 2 companies. I was a consultant in one company for few months and as an permanent employee for few months they thought they are 2 different companies. I have cleared their confusion and they re assessed and then sent new report adding an experience of the company which they missed first time.

So, Its best to write an email when any prob arises like this and when your documents are clear. Dont go for review an application for which we need to pay additional around 300 AUD.

Actually, I will be loosing 5 more points from July 2nd 2015. So, I will even not be able to go fat state sponsorship after July 2nd. My age will elapse after after July 2nd

I feel better to appear PTE and get 65 and go for 189. As you know its not easy to get 7 in IELS I have booked one more slot for May 9th for IELS and also preparing for PTE.

If I miss April 24 round when will be the next round? How often they issue invitation for 189 applicants? please suggest.

Regards,
Appu


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

Are you comfortable with the pattern for PTE.
MAke sure you are aware before you appear 

Also 60 points doesnt help at this stage considering your age elapsing factor... 65 or above is needed
So your appearance in PTE should get you atleast 10 points( try for the bull eye) so you will have chance to get invitation before july 2nd


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok thats great. before july with PTE or IELTS 10 points I score 65. So, can I try with PTE soon and see?

regards,
Appu


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Not before July, but for 189, target 24.April round with 65 points. Rounds are every second and fourth Friday. Mostly after 24.April, 2613 occupation will close for the current year and you will have to wait until July for its ceiling to reopen again. Hopefully nothing changes for the next year.


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

ok sure. I will start my PTE preparation from now hope for the best


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Does it take lot of time to get an invitation from NSW for 190?. What is approximate time required to get invitation for 190? though if it is late will invitation be guaranteed for 190? Please suggest.

Regards,
Appu


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have submitted my EOI 2 weeks ago for State sponsorship of NSW. Does it take lot of time to get an invitation from NSW for 190?. What is approximate time required to get invitation for 190? though if it is late will invitation be guaranteed for 190? Please suggest.

Regards,
Appu


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have filed my EOI for 189 with 65 points. My age will elapse by july 2nd and will loose 5 points and it will be 60. Will my EOI still hold 65 points after July 2nd? Is there a chance for me to get invite fot 189 in this month? Seems sending invites have been closed already? Am I rite and if I get invite for NSW can I ignore it and wait for 189?

Please suggest..

Appu,


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread


*189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*







appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have filed my EOI for 189 with 65 points. My age will elapse by july 2nd and will loose 5 points and it will be 60. Will my EOI still hold 65 points after July 2nd? Is there a chance for me to get invite fot 189 in this month? Seems sending invites have been closed already? Am I rite and if I get invite for NSW can I ignore it and wait for 189?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


*REF:* *Skilled nominated migration (190) Information*




appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI 2 weeks ago for State sponsorship of NSW. Does it take lot of time to get an invitation from NSW for 190?. What is approximate time required to get invitation for 190? though if it is late will invitation be guaranteed for 190? Please suggest.
> 
> ...


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Got invite for nomination for NSW*

Dear Friends,

I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination for code 261313. I have 70 points for state sponsorship and 65 for 189. My age will elapse after June 30 2015 and will loose 5 points. I preferring for 189 but got invite for 190. Can I go with 190 or still wait for July or August rounds rounds?. Please suggest.

OR is it possible to get invite for 189 even after getting 190 invite. In that case can ignore 190 and go for 189? Please suggest as I have less time. But in all cases my 5 points will be reduced after June 30 and will have 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. 

Please suggest me.

regards,
Appu


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination for code 261313. I have 70 points for state sponsorship and 65 for 189. My age will elapse after June 30 2015 and will loose 5 points. I preferring for 189 but got invite for 190. Can I go with 190 or still wait for July or August rounds rounds?. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


Your NSW thing is an invite to apply to NSW or is it the final thing giving you an 190 invite? The best way to know is to login to your EOI and see if it is in INVITED status and freezed. If it is, then from what I know, you will not receive any further 189 invite on this EOI. I am not 100% sure about this though. But, most probably, if the EOI is freezed and INVITED, then at least until this 190 lapses, this EOI may not be eligible for any other (i.e. 189) invite. I don't have any first hand experience with 190, so please wait for someone with the right knowledge to reply here.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IMO you should apply for NSW SS Nomination ASAP. As I have seen many people getting NSW SS Nomination Approval lately within 1 month of submitting their application.


MOREOVER there is the overhanging risk of IMMI rule/process changes for NEXT FY.


NOW let me answer your *OR* part...

IF ONE receive's an 190 SS Nomination approval THEN the corresponding EOI would freeze AND for THAT EOI no further Invites would be sent for NEXT 60 days.

AFTER this 60 days PERIOD is over EOI would be back in business again AND eligible for another INVITE.


Hope this answers your query.





appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination for code 261313. I have 70 points for state sponsorship and 65 for 189. My age will elapse after June 30 2015 and will loose 5 points. I preferring for 189 but got invite for 190. Can I go with 190 or still wait for July or August rounds rounds?. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks.. I have not got invite yet to apply for VISA. It is invite to apply for state nomination it may take a month to get invite after I pay around 300AUD.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

The choice is yours then. Even after 02-July, you will will be left with 60 points for 189. This might get you an invite sometime in August or September. If you are not in a hurry, then I would say save those 300 AUD and opt for 189 instead.

Edit: That hanging risk of any rule changes would still be there if NSW takes 1 month to invite, right Jeeten?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Overhanging risk of IMMI rule/process changes for NEXT FY will still be there in any case.


*BUT as he has an opportunity why not make full use of it NOW.*

IF NSW SS is approved (in 1 months time) AND he acts quickly after that THEN he MIGHT get 190 VISA Grant by October.





KeeDa said:


> The choice is yours then. Even after 02-July, you will will be left with 60 points for 189. This might get you an invite sometime in August or September. If you are not in a hurry, then I would say save those 300 AUD and opt for 189 instead.
> 
> Edit: That hanging risk of any rule changes would still be there if NSW takes 1 month to invite, right Jeeten?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF NSW SS is approved (in 1 months time) AND he acts quickly after that THEN he MIGHT get 190 VISA Grant by October.


NSW approval in one month will already be in the new FY. Just 29 more days for this FY to end.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your are correct, it will be in New FY, as at this stage the risk of IMMI rule/process changes for NEXT FY can't be eliminated.




KeeDa said:


> NSW approval in one month will already be in the new FY. Just 29 more days for this FY to end.


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Jeetan,

You mean to say, even though I go with NSW invite now, does immi changes in July impact on my application? What if I get my invite in July or August does changes still impact? What I got now is invite to apply for nomination of NSW. Please suggest.

regards,
Appu


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


IF you decide to apply for NSW SS ASAP, THEN you might get approval in July.


So changes (IF any) to the process/IMMI rules will IMPACT your application (if relevant - as you haven't received VISA Invite).

If you had applied for VISA in JUNE, then IDEALLY rule changes won't have impacted your case.


BUT everything is very subjective and exceptions would be there.





appu1982 said:


> Jeetan,
> 
> You mean to say, even though I go with NSW invite now, does immi changes in July impact on my application? What if I get my invite in July or August does changes still impact? What I got now is invite to apply for nomination of NSW. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Apply for 190 VISA at the earliest !*


*In my View:* 

*You should apply for 190 Visa before June end*. IDEALLY this will guard you against any possible IMMI rule changes (BUT until a VISA is GRANTED you never know).


Also there is a nominal increase in VISA fees from 1st July 2015.

*Visa Application Charges from 1 July 2015*




> *Assuming that you have same EOI for 189 and 190 visa class.*
> 
> 
> Now your EOI will be suspended automatically so your EOI cannot be considered for any subsequent invitation rounds.
> ...



*IF you have 2 different EOI's for 190 and 189.*


As your points change after 2nd July, your EOI Date of Effect for 189 will also change. So getting an Invite in July/August looks improbable.

We will have to wait for July invitation rounds results to ascertain your chances.







appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my invite to apply visa for NSW. I also have my 189 EOI opened and waiting for invite. As my age will elapse after July first my total points will reduce from 65 to 60. Can I apply for VISA with NSW invite? or wait for 189 invite? Will immigration changes affect if I apply my visa for NSW after July 1st. Please suggest as I have 3 working days left if I decide to apply visa for NSW.
> 
> ...


----------

